# Mobile Phones at cost



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Was just looking at the current promotions for Carrefour and it says they are selling all mobile phones at cost for the next 21 days. Hmmmm 

..::: Carrefour Egypt :::..


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Cheaper to get them off the Bedouins in Hay el Noor, sometimes if you buy 3 they throw in a suitcase of clothing at no charge


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Cheaper to get them off the Bedouins in Hay el Noor, sometimes if you buy 3 they throw in a suitcase of clothing at no charge


*Stop it* before I need to change!!!!! :tongue1:


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> *Stop it* before I need to change!!!!! :tongue1:


I tried to quickly edit my post to read "there might be a catch as you might need to sign a contract" but it did not allow me 

I did actually see bedoins in Etisalat shop trying to sell a bag of mobiles to the staff and then ask me, I declined, no idea where they got them from as there were more phones than tourists..


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yesterday we went to Carrefour. It is for sure NOT on ALL mobile phones. I wanted to buy Sony-Ericsson Neo V, the price at Carrefour: LE 2220, the price at Mobile Shop: LE 2222.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> Yesterday we went to Carrefour. It is for sure NOT on ALL mobile phones. I wanted to buy Sony-Ericsson Neo V, the price at Carrefour: LE 2220, the price at Mobile Shop: LE 2222.




Doesn't surprise me at all... thing is if you complain they will say... Sorry and do nothing.

I once came upon management in Carrefour who were standing by a freezer that was full of defrosted food.. they were getting the freezer fixed but the food stayed there just to be refrozen when the freezer finally switched on.. I told them this was dangerous only to get a blank stare..


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Doesn't surprise me at all... thing is if you complain they will say... Sorry and do nothing.
> 
> I once came upon management in Carrefour who were standing by a freezer that was full of defrosted food.. they were getting the freezer fixed but the food stayed there just to be refrozen when the freezer finally switched on.. I told them this was dangerous only to get a blank stare..


I bought a fridge freezer from Carrefour a few months ago and as we have all seen at Carrefour free delivery. When finally it was delivered ( 21 days later ) the guys told me that they only deliver to the building not the flat. But if I pay 200 l.e. they'll bring it up and as you can imagine I was fuming. I paid them 150 l.e. after a fight.Then I complained to Carrefour by their site informing them that I will take it up to the mother company in France . Three days later a guy appeared at my flat and returned the money.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Doesn't surprise me at all... thing is if you complain they will say... Sorry and do nothing.


I once bought a telly there which was advertised as "with free power surge protector" (collect at customer services). When I collected, I was given a UK style multi-gang extension lead thingy, which was prominently labled "This is not a power surge protector." 

When I queried this, the result was of course a shrug, but sorry, but nothing can be done.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> I bought a fridge freezer from Carrefour a few months ago and as we have all seen at Carrefour free delivery. When finally it was delivered ( 21 days later ) the guys told me that they only deliver to the building not the flat. But if I pay 200 l.e. they'll bring it up and as you can imagine I was fuming. I paid them 150 l.e. after a fight.Then I complained to Carrefour by their site informing them that I will take it up to the mother company in France . Three days later a guy appeared at my flat and returned the money.




I think you just got lucky.. it's not the norm as you know


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

offee shop, Zamalek. Today.
Black coffee, please.
Would you like american coffee or americano?
What's the difference?
American coffee comes in a press (cafetiere) and americano is an espresso shot with water added. 
Oh, american coffee, then.
We don't have the press. 
Ha ha ha ha ah ..... (almost fall off the chair).



taken from my friends facebook page


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

. Had a similar conversation in the cafeteria at work once.
Coffee, please.
What kind of coffee do you want?
Oh, what do you have?
We have Nescafe and er, er, er .... tea.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> . Had a similar conversation in the cafeteria at work once.
> Coffee, please.
> What kind of coffee do you want?
> Oh, what do you have?
> We have Nescafe and er, er, er .... tea.


I went to a shop the other day to get 2 cans of paint to complete my DIY, they told me "boukra"

I gave them 3 days and went in they said "definite tomorrow"

I said OK have you got a roller? The answer was NO, well then do you have a brush? No, they did not have masking tape either

A paint shop that is err out of stock of the paint you need, out of stock of rollers and brushes 

They said perhaps try Old Sharm, I said that is why I came to you as 2 weeks ago I went to 3 shops that did not have the paint (each directing me to each other) The last shop said I needed they said go to you :confused2:

That concludes my episode for today..well I also had a place that does photo copies but the copier kept jamming


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> offee shop, Zamalek. Today.
> Black coffee, please.
> Would you like american coffee or americano?
> What's the difference?
> ...


Which shop was it?

Coffee Bean?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Which shop was it?
> 
> Coffee Bean?




No idea it was my friend but I went to the little Italian cafe and asked for lemon juice only to be told no lemons so I opted for tea with mint.. no mint either, how can any establishment in Egypt be out of lemons and mint, I could open my window and shout for some.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Regarding the original topic, cell phones, whether it's "at cost" or not, the difference will be something like 2%, goes up to 5% sometimes if it's a really "expensive" handset, so it's really not worth it, better to buy the handset from a reliable store than buying it from one that offers few pennies off.......

Also for those who need a handset but can get it from Europe/USA, better to get it from there, better quality and accessories, much better battery life as well......


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> That concludes my episode for today..well I also had a place that does photo copies but the copier kept jamming


That's because Engineer FillInTheName took the day off.


----------

